# Alcohol permit – MMI or A&E, Dubai



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

My employer asked me this morning which one I prefer, MMI or A & E? It seems they have to provide a letter to one of these two.

I don’t plan to buy alcohol from these shops; it is just be safe as I will be buying from the duty free. Also, alcohol is bit cheaper than Dubai.

Which shop would you suggest?

Thank you!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

neither here nor there, really.

I think they both give you vouchers that at least equate to the cost of the license, so you'll probably shop there at least once!

i was given an A&E letter as the office has a drawer full of A&E Application forms, and a pro forma letter set up.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It doesn't matter what shop you get the license through, it's the same regardless.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> It doesn't matter what shop you get the license through, it's the same regardless.


Agreed - licence has logos of both MMI and African & Eastern on the front!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you Mr. Rossi and Steve,


----------

